# Cheapest Eta 2824 Watch?



## complications (Nov 19, 2008)

what is the cheapest way to get an eta 2824-2 movement inside a watch.

(No I don't mean using a pair of tyre levers!!!!!)


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Swatch automatic....

They have the basic 2824 movement...

As to a 2824-2.... dunno, sorry.


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

complications said:


> what is the cheapest way to get an eta 2824-2 movement inside a watch.
> 
> (No I don't mean using a pair of tyre levers!!!!!)


when i was looking around for this, the cheapest option i could find that i liked the look of was an O and W mp 2824...


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

I bought a BNIB Gruen dress watch with an ETA 2824-2 from the bay a few years ago. Got it for around Â£40-50 from memory, probably a chinese manufactured movement at the price but it kept excellent time so I didn't care. Could be worth keeping an eye out for something similar.



















Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Just had a quick look on the bay and there's one with a BIN of Â£53.90 from the States.

They're Â£105.95 + VAT and postage from Cousins :shocking:

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

depends in which sort of case.....he rhula's start at about Â£100


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

It's sometimes worth looking in small independent jewellers if there are any left where you live. I recently bought a really nice pilot style watch for Â£75 with 2 year warranty, couldn't find out much about it's manufacturer Avion but it's got a 2824-2 movement. I actually posted it on this forum under the topic Avion Watches? if you do a search you'll find it.

Stinch


----------



## complications (Nov 19, 2008)

I know that the Swatch have a eta movement and it's interesting to see the gruen, I hadn't seen the gruen before. they both have a novodiac shock absorber which is the cheaper relative of theb"proper" incabloc unit are there any other manufacturers out there that use higher grade " standard" movements (ie higher grade than the swatch unit)


----------



## aliasmarlow (Dec 23, 2005)

Google "DAKS Automatic" 37mm, looks rather nice for around Â£100.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> depends in which sort of case.....he rhula's start at about Â£100


Rhulas are great


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

For information, Swatch presents a Swatch Diaphane with a 2824 inside at the next International Chronometry Competition.

I am sure they have a great chance to win.

Bertrand


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Why not take a look at a couple of Roy's watches?

You can get a lovely *RLT 16B* or an *RLT 16BB* with an ETA 2824-2 for Â£125


----------



## complications (Nov 19, 2008)

thanks everyone there are some interesting threads to follow up cheers


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

complications said:


> thanks everyone there are some interesting threads to follow up cheers


be quick item no. 160301908356 closing soon


----------



## complications (Nov 19, 2008)

pengelly said:


> complications said:
> 
> 
> > thanks everyone there are some interesting threads to follow up cheers
> ...


Thanks for the tip, I've just got back in I was biding on it since wednesday but it went to someone else unfortunatley!! any one on here called vintage-swatch?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Roy is still showing this as available at Â£75 h34r:


----------

